# Show us your Vape Apparel



## Rob Fisher (18/11/15)

Thanks to Complex Chaos for this great design!

Unfortunately the XXL is too small so my daughters will wear them to gym like all my other Vape T-Shirts. Trying to get XXXL or SOuth African sized XXL's are proving to be impossible. My Vicious Ant T-Shirts are even smaller!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (18/11/15)

Thanks to @BumbleBee for my RR T-Shirt!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (18/11/15)

VapeCon T-Shirt and Vapour Mountain Cap!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (18/11/15)

Vicious Ant T-Shirt!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (18/11/15)

Vicious Ant and VapeClub T-Shirts!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Rob Fisher (18/11/15)

MyVape Airborne T-Shirt!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (18/11/15)

Vicious Ant Red!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Clouder (18/11/15)

Nice apparel Oom Rob! I only have one, here it is....



  

Pic rotated, edited and resized by the secret Porcupine!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Funny 11 | Can relate 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (18/11/15)

Coil Wick Vape Repeat Cap!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Viper_SA (18/11/15)

So if I wear a L normally, I need an XL shirt from Complex Chaos? Really like that design

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (18/11/15)

Viper_SA said:


> So if I wear a L normally, I need an XL shirt from Complex Chaos? Really like that design



Yes I would imagine so...

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Tom. F (18/11/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> Thanks to Complex Chaos for this great design!
> 
> Unfortunately the XXL is too small so my daughters will wear them to gym like all my other Vape T-Shirts. Trying to get XXXL or SOuth African sized XXL's are proving to be impossible. My Vicious Ant T-Shirts are even smaller!
> 
> View attachment 39404


Love this one. I grew up listening to Suicidal Tendencies.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## hands (18/11/15)

The black Vicious Ant shirt with Bite me on the butt is my favorite.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (18/11/15)

My special Vapour Mountain cap




That's what's loaded in these devices....
- VM Strawberry & menthol
- VM DIY 'Lime Ice'
- VM Choc Mint & coffee concentrate

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (13/11/18)

Rocking a Coil Company T-shirt today with a @RiaanRed style beard  all thats missing is a bottle of Minties, but that should arrive soon, c'mon Vape Mail!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (13/11/18)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## ARYANTO (13/11/18)

....you can see my cloud before you see me, so it won't be necessary to read my t to deduct that I vape....
Some nice stuff Rob - think I'll design and print one just for me = something like your chicken dinner one !

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------

